# What would you be embarrassed to be caught buying?



## Bubbly Scot (17 Oct 2008)

I found myself stuffing my purchases into my handbag yesterday when I heard someone behind me say "hello".

The guilty makers?

A packet of cigarettes......and a scratch card!! 

Don't think there's much else that would embarrass me except just about anything the pharmasist keeps behind the counter....thinking wind tablets, headlice treatments......


----------



## Caveat (17 Oct 2008)

Pharmacy stuff doesn't bother me at all,  whatever the complaint. Neither does buying 'women's stuff' and it never has - remember buying tampons for my sister when I was about 14 or so.

As a real music head (with taste, I like to think) I'd say the only purchase that would embarrass me is a CD of some crap for someone else - I'd nearly feel like I'd have to say "It's not for me you know"


----------



## jhegarty (17 Oct 2008)

a house


----------



## sandrat (17 Oct 2008)

when i suspected i was pregnant i went to buy a pregnancy test but couldn't do it in town (very small) where i worked because i knew word would have gotten back to the boss before i got back from the chemist. turns out the girls had me sussed by 7 week anyway with all the vomiting and so the whole town knew before i even told family!


----------



## Purple (17 Oct 2008)

Sex


----------



## Bubbly Scot (17 Oct 2008)

Caveat said:


> As a real music head (with taste, I like to think) I'd say the only purchase that would embarrass me is a CD of some crap for someone else - I'd nearly feel like I'd have to say "It's not for me you know"


 
My family argue every year about who has to go in to the shop for the latest Westlife, Josh Groban etc. CD..although himself says he's just glad Robson and Jerome didn't make any more CD's!!

Problem solved this year though as we buy all our music from itunes


----------



## Pique318 (17 Oct 2008)

Buckfast !


----------



## mathepac (17 Oct 2008)

An Alfa-Romeo?


----------



## burger1979 (17 Oct 2008)

a french maids outfit


----------



## Pique318 (17 Oct 2008)

burger1979 said:


> a french maids outfit


only if it's XL


----------



## Vanilla (17 Oct 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Don't think there's much else that would embarrass me except just about anything the pharmasist keeps behind the counter....thinking wind tablets, headlice treatments......


 

Buying headlice treatment is actually kind of fun...you stand there, scratching your head absentmindedly...and be sure to lean in close over the counter when paying.

Possibly this [broken link removed]

Or viagra ( but then there are so many reputable companies online...who even email me on a regular basis).


----------



## Purple (17 Oct 2008)

burger1979 said:


> a french maids outfit



Are you male or female?


----------



## Jock04 (17 Oct 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Or viagra ( but then there are so many reputable companies online...who even email me on a regular basis).


 

Save your money,Vanilla.

Apparently we'll all be hard up soon.


----------



## Thrifty (17 Oct 2008)

Cinema tickets for Harry Potter especially if i haven't been able to borrow kids for the occassion


----------



## Simeon (17 Oct 2008)

Pique318 said:


> Buckfast !


Pique318! You're a tonic!


----------



## AlastairSC (17 Oct 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Save your money,Vanilla.
> 
> Apparently we'll all be hard up soon.



Excellent  Any other recession jokes?


----------



## ney001 (17 Oct 2008)

Worm Tablets!


----------



## lazylump (17 Oct 2008)

Whilst returning with the lads after a weekend away in the Uk. One of my mates got his hand luggage searched because something metel was showing up on the detectors.

We were all looking on as the security girl started emptying everything out and going through it. She even opened some purchases he made and guess what he had a load of edible ladies underwear.

I never seen anyone so red faced in my life and this was about 5 years ago and he still hasn't lived it down.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Oct 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Save your money,Vanilla.
> 
> Apparently we'll all be hard up soon.


 
LOL. Well, not me, obviously. 

Lazylump- you didn't tell us whether he alleged they were for himself or his OH ( did he have an OH at the time?)


----------



## Megan (17 Oct 2008)

Some people are embarrassedto be seen in Lidl. A freind of mine recently met on of her golf buddies in Lidl and the lady told her she was only there to collect her neighbour even though she had a trolley full of goods.


----------



## ney001 (17 Oct 2008)

back when I was in college, I worked part time in a shop in town.  One day on customer services, I dealt with a woman exchanging a nose hair clipper/personal groomer.  She told me she had received it as a present, didn't want it etc but hadn't used it.  I opened it to examine it and there were LOADS of nose hairs stuck in it and in the box, she wasn't even slightly embarrassed when I pointed it out to her, demanded to see the manager and wanted her refund.  Admitted that somebody may have tried it out but that wasn't her problem 

you gotta have a thick neck!


----------



## Caveat (17 Oct 2008)

ney001 said:


> personal groomer


 
Have to admit, if I were the shop owner, it's the interpretation of this aspect of the 'device' that would get me thinking.


----------



## becky (17 Oct 2008)

ney001 said:


> back when I was in college, I worked part time in a shop in town. One day on customer services, I dealt with a woman exchanging a nose hair clipper/personal groomer. She told me she had received it as a present, didn't want it etc but hadn't used it. I opened it to examine it and there were LOADS of nose hairs stuck in it and in the box, she wasn't even slightly embarrassed when I pointed it out to her, demanded to see the manager and wanted her refund. Admitted that somebody may have tried it out but that wasn't her problem
> 
> you gotta have a thick neck!


 
Did she get her money back?

I came out of the family planning clinic and walked into the Finance Manager once and the General Manager another time. 

My friend was in town one day when she spotted her previous boss. She really wasn't in the form to talk to him (he did go on a bit) so decided on the spot to stop and 'pretend' to look at the shop window. When he was gone past (at least 10 seconds had gone by) she realised she was staring intently at the sex shop window display.


----------



## Graham_07 (17 Oct 2008)

Anything with Daniel O'Donnell's picture on it.


----------



## Megan (17 Oct 2008)

ney001 said:


> back when I was in college, I worked part time in a shop in town.  One day on customer services, I dealt with a woman exchanging a nose hair clipper/personal groomer.  She told me she had received it as a present, didn't want it etc but hadn't used it.  I opened it to examine it and there were LOADS of nose hairs stuck in it and in the box, she wasn't even slightly embarrassed when I pointed it out to her, demanded to see the manager and wanted her refund.  Admitted that somebody may have tried it out but that wasn't her problem
> 
> you gotta have a thick neck!



You should have had a DNA test done on the hairs


----------



## lazylump (18 Oct 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Lazylump- you didn't tell us whether he alleged they were for himself or his OH ( did he have an OH at the time?)


 
He was between OH's at the time but said they were for a friend and none of us checked to see what size they were. 

We were just asking him to let us know if he was feeling peckish and what time lunch was.


----------



## Brianne (18 Oct 2008)

Talking about Lidl......hubby and I had remarked on the number of friends who told us that Lidl was really good for just the cheese, I found this hilarious as having been in Germany years ago , I knew that Lidl was quite well regarded there. Sure enough , we were in Lidl one day and the biggest boast on our road walks straight into us with a full trolley, reddens to the gills and tells us that she is only there for the cheese.Have to say I enjoyed her discomfort.....or had a Schadenfraude moment as the Germans say!!!!


----------



## europhile (19 Oct 2008)

The Sunday Independent.


----------



## twofor1 (19 Oct 2008)

The Lady in the off licence at Christmas who felt compelled when she got to the cash register to inform everyone within earshot that the can of cider was for boiling the ham in still amuses me.

 Personally when it’s my turn I do find having to buy the Daily Star or Sunday World for work colleagues a bit embarrassing


----------



## Caveat (19 Oct 2008)

twofor1 said:


> ...having to buy the Daily Star or Sunday World for work colleagues


 
That's what they all say.


----------



## GeneralZod (19 Oct 2008)

Canned food. (Still buy it though).
Tabloid newspapers (Sun & Mirror).
Underwear (Briefs not boxers).
Hair trimmers. (Nose).


----------



## gillarosa (20 Oct 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Buying headlice treatment is actually kind of fun...you stand there, scratching your head absentmindedly...and be sure to lean in close over the counter when paying.
> 
> Ah that's how you do it! that may explain the question the Pharmacy Assistant asked me then as I was buying a pack she said "is it for a head hair infestation" as I looked blankly at her flummoxed about where else it may be she continued with "is it for yourself?"  wasn't till I got home and read the instructions before I realised, in fact it can be used in many parts of the body. I'll make sure to scratch my head while queueing the next time...if there is one lol


----------



## FredBloggs (20 Oct 2008)

Caveat said:


> Pharmacy stuff doesn't bother me at all, whatever the complaint. Neither does buying 'women's stuff'


 
Well I wouldn't like to be caught in the lingerie section


----------

